# My 1st Adder sighting for 2012.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought I would give it another try at one of my local reptile areas today, after all, the sun was out and it was warmer than it had been lately







.
I arrived at approx 11.30am. but no sooner had I started looking for any type of reptile, the clouds returned and the temperature started to drop.
Just as I was thinking of calling it a day(and returning to work!) I spotted my 1st Adder of 2012, it was an adult male and deep in the undergrowth. After trying to capture some sort of record photo, the adder slowly moved out of sight.

Last year, my 1st adder sighting was on the 24/2/11, so Ive beat that by 9 days.

Here is the photo, cheers.


Adult male Adder, 16th-February-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice!

think it will be a while before the grass snakes come out, they are wimps! i need my reptile fix though.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> nice!
> 
> think it will be a while before the grass snakes come out, they are wimps! i need my reptile fix though.


Cheers mate...Yep, the grass snakes come out later than the adders, I saw my 1st grass snake in March last year.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

few sightings in Dorset over new year and into jan posted on blogs!!

looking forward to a season of Testudo's photos :notworthy:


hope you and laurencea will make it town to Dorset soon.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

North Yorkshire Moors berus out yesterday and today










for those interested in stats winter 2010/2011 in our area was severe where as this year has been mild with little snow and not much frost......result might surprise some of you as the first males are later than last year!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

jonodrama said:


> few sightings in Dorset over new year and into jan posted on blogs!!
> 
> looking forward to a season of Testudo's photos :notworthy:
> 
> ...


I also heard of very early adder sightings down Dorset way too.
Cheers about my photos:blush: but i might not get the same amount of "herping time" this year???
Be nice to visit Dorset, its all a question of time though.



slippery42 said:


> North Yorkshire Moors berus out yesterday and today
> 
> image
> 
> for those interested in stats winter 2010/2011 in our area was severe where as this year has been mild with little snow and not much frost......result might surprise some of you as the first males are later than last year!


Nice photo there: victory: Its strange what you are saying about your winter temps and sighting dates too, I guess there are many factors as to why and when the adders emerge?


Note- This Thursday and Friday(in the south) look to be really warm for February(above 15 celsius) so i would image a few reptiles will be out basking in such temps.:whistling2:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

nice one this is something i intend to do now i have my dslr and ive been told of a few spots where i should be able to see some adders. I will take any pictures from a safe distance with my telephoto lense


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

alspider said:


> nice one this is something i intend to do now i have my dslr and ive been told of a few spots where i should be able to see some adders. I will take any pictures from a safe distance with my telephoto lense


Always best not to get too close to adders: victory:...Ive pushed my luck a few times, and had both adult and baby adders strike out at me/the camera.


Had another search today(in my lunch break) and found 2 male adders basking in the sun(same area as the 1st sighting).
Just waiting to upload fresh pics.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Flickr is down, so good ole photobucket will do...

This is the same male adder I saw on the 16/2/12.










But today, I also found another male.










Close up of the 2nd male.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

place local to me are all just d:censor:ks I used to go there all the time get some pics of the adders and lizards around there then one day an old bird watcher comes over starts yelling at me saying they are very venomous this time of year( where did he hear that lol) and that he was going to report it to a park ranger, so then 10 mins later up walks a ranger and threatens me with a call to the police and a very large fine for "attempting to take a wild adder" unless i left.

I tried telling him that I do amateur herpetology and report what I find on nick bakers adder website thing and he didn't want to listen to anything I had to see and didn't even know what herpetology is.

ruined one of my favourite places to visit and i'm not sure where the next closest is.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

gaz0123 said:


> place local to me are all just d:censor:ks I used to go there all the time get some pics of the adders and lizards around there then one day an old bird watcher comes over starts yelling at me saying they are very venomous this time of year( where did he hear that lol) and that he was going to report it to a park ranger, so then 10 mins later up walks a ranger and threatens me with a call to the police and a very large fine for "attempting to take a wild adder" unless i left.
> 
> I tried telling him that I do amateur herpetology and report what I find on nick bakers adder website thing and he didn't want to listen to anything I had to see and didn't even know what herpetology is.
> 
> ruined one of my favourite places to visit and i'm not sure where the next closest is.


print a copy of the law out and take it with you if he comes again produce it, if he still persists wait until the police are called and show them


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i went out this morning with my camera about 9 oclock to a local place where there is heathland but i had no luck, i chose this place as it says on the information board that there are adders in the area. was i to late ? should i be paying more attention looking in the brush or the patches in between where there is grass ? any tips guys


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

The adders are out at our place.

This is my fave pic from today - I think he is one of last years babies.

I just treated myself to a new camera and I'm really excited about some of the pics I've taken today


----------

